# 00059 - Terminal 30 for Interior Lighting VAG COM CENTRAL ELECTRONICS CODE



## ceznyc2 (Oct 28, 2008)

After doing the fog light retrofit and then the CECM swap for the highline, now im stuck with the central electronics fault code:
00059 - Terminal 30 for Interior Lighting 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 189
Mileage: 11377 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 14.20 V
ON 
OFF 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
Any help would be appreciated. My interior dome lights not working, front and rear.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: 00059 - Terminal 30 for Interior Lighting VAG COM CENTRAL ELECTRONICS CODE (ceznyc2)*

Here you go...
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/00059


----------



## ceznyc2 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: 00059 - Terminal 30 for Interior Lighting VAG COM CENTRAL ELECTRONICS CODE (Theresias)*

thanx. i did the first 3 everything is ok. how do i find Terminal 30 (J317) ?


----------



## ceznyc2 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: 00059 - Terminal 30 for Interior Lighting VAG COM CENTRAL ELECTRONICS CODE (ceznyc2)*

I found it. Burnt relay from the used highline cecm. Thanx.


----------



## hannson (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: 00059 - Terminal 30 for Interior Lighting VAG COM CENTRAL ELECTRONICS CODE (ceznyc2)*

i was working on the top panel in front that has the interior lights when a similar problem occurred.
i have the same error via vagcom.. and have the same problem..all interior lights are OFF.. but cig lighter power is still there.
i check all fuses.. and it seems fine... any other troubleshooting methods?
whenever i try to clear the fault, it comes back almost immediately...
cheers in advance!!


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: 00059 - Terminal 30 for Interior Lighting VAG COM CENTRAL ELECTRONICS CODE (hannson)*

Did you check/measure (using a multimeter) all related components yet? Basically, did you do real fault finding with a wiring diagram or just unplugging/replacing individual components?


----------



## hannson (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: 00059 - Terminal 30 for Interior Lighting VAG COM CENTRAL ELECTRONICS CODE (Theresias)*

I checked the fuses using a multimeter.. but no .. i didn't have any wiring diagrams.... 
Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## hannson (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: 00059 - Terminal 30 for Interior Lighting VAG COM CENTRAL ELECTRONICS CODE (hannson)*

Mine is a Touran 2009 model.
I've checked the fuses with multimeter using a diagram for the Touran fuse box.
But I do not have info on where the CECM is... how do I find if the relay on the CECM is faulty?
Cheers!


----------



## HighT3ch (Mar 11, 2009)

ceznyc2 said:


> I found it. Burnt relay from the used highline cecm. Thanx.


I know its an old post but can you tell me where is this relay located?


----------



## elmir.dacic (2 mo ago)

Hey guys i’m getting the same error but sometimes it happens that they work and most of time not i’ve checked fuses they’re all good how do i check if relay is faulty


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

elmir.dacic said:


> Hey guys i’m getting the same error but sometimes it happens that they work and most of time not i’ve checked fuses they’re all good how do i check if relay is faulty


I am sure if you search you will find a few videos to show you how to test a relay by applying power and ground and see it the relay closes and opens if the relay is normally opened and vice a versa.


----------

